# How much water?



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

First thing I would do is to switch to a higher quality dog food. I know you probably don't know this but Science Diet is a really low quality dog food. You can find a better dog food for the same price. This is a good site for dog food reviews : 

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If she is eating a dry food, she will need more water. Mine don't drink much - they are fed raw/home cooked - but I notice that even a few dried treats will have them emptying the water bowl. I wouldn't worry about her bladder at this stage if the vet has ruled out an infection - pups don't have much control at her age.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with getting a better quality food. 
My Molly is 1yr old and her bowl holds 20oz.of water and she drinks about 2/3 of it in a 24hr period,which is not a lot but it's probably because she gets fed raw in the am and only has a portion of 1/3 cup kibble in her food dish daily. The advantage of feeding a higher qualty of food is that they eat less of it because they are digesting more of it than a food that has so many 'fillers' in it. All in all, your dog is probably drinking so much water because she's eating so much 'dry' food!
DO go to 'DogFood Advisor and make a better choice of food for your pup!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. The vets office recommends SD and they claim they all use it for their dogs. Looks like I need to do some research!


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh they will say that. Yup do research. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

